# Horse killed in Devon



## sonjafoers (18 July 2011)

Lucky a 14 year old was killed in her field - the RSPCA and Police aren't sure if she was shot or stabbed but her owner found her this morning.

It's just been on the local news and is an awful story saying due to the blood everywhere it seems she suffered and was moving around quite a bit.

Poor girl, let's hope they catch the scum that did it.


----------



## Lucinda_x (18 July 2011)

How sad  do you know what part of devon?


----------



## sonjafoers (18 July 2011)

Devon/Somerset border Lucinda_x - they did say the area but I missed it.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 July 2011)

Apparently its at Churchinford on the Devon/Somerset border. It was on the BBC local news tonight.

Awful, words can't express how the owner must be feeling.


----------



## jo1988 (19 July 2011)

It happened in Churchinford near Honiton, it's just a few miles down the road from me  I really hope they find out who did it, it's absolutely sick.

http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/Own...ead-Somerset/story-12970015-detail/story.html


----------



## Cuffey (19 July 2011)

Very very upsetting 

Police do take shootings very seriously so hope they get the perpetrator


----------



## Lisamd (19 July 2011)

This is horrendous - I'm only a few miles away and worried all night about my 5 who are out 24/7...hope they catch this terrible person


----------



## millhouse (19 July 2011)

Very very sad.  Rest in peace poor horse.


----------



## irish_only (19 July 2011)

Poor horse. Poor owner. Worse still they haven't caught anyone?


----------



## Tormenta (19 July 2011)

Terrible,  so much cruelty!


----------



## springer1021 (20 July 2011)

Very sad, how can anyone be so cruel?


----------



## Wagtail (20 July 2011)

Words fail me. The poor, poor horse and the owner must be devastated. Often these things are done in revenge for something, or another possibility is that someone was shooting hares or something?


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (20 July 2011)

This is just so extremely horrid and sad. I can't imagine why anyone would ever do this. The poor horse and the poor owner having to find her beautiful mare like this is really so awful 

It is not all that far from us, hearing this makes me so glad the yard I am at has security gates, not that that level of security should be needed to protect horses


----------



## Elsbells (20 July 2011)

Our horses are brought in and checked twice a day every day and then put back out, no matter what. They are grazing at the back of the livery owners house too.

This is all the proof you'll need, to believe that in this mad, mad world, you can't be to vigilant. 

RIP poor mare. My condolences to the owner.


----------



## AndiK (20 July 2011)

My thoughts are with her owner - how sad. Poor poor horse, I hope they catch who did it and throw the book at them


----------



## Lynette (22 July 2011)

It was confirmed on the local BBC news this morning that the horse had been shot twice.  Once in the neck and one into the stomach.  Poor thing must have died in agony and I really hope they find the b*****d that did it.


----------



## hayley123horses (22 July 2011)

what a terrible terrible thing, the poor poor pony must have suffered terribly just so some sad jerk can get there kicks, well it is definately some form of kicking they deserve.

Horses are beautiful trustful animals why is there so much cruelty and so many sick b******ds out there determined t trash there trust.

My thoughts are with the owners


----------



## irish_only (22 July 2011)

With what seems to be increasing numbers of similar attacks, and the lack of legislation to punish these people, I feel very strongly that we need to lobby govenrment, BHS and RSPCA to get a change in the law. The worst that they can be charged with at the moment is criminal damage, but if the owner of said animal commits the same offence I believe there are stronger laws and punishments available.


----------



## Tormenta (23 July 2011)

irish_only said:



			With what seems to be increasing numbers of similar attacks, and the lack of legislation to punish these people, I feel very strongly that we need to lobby govenrment, BHS and RSPCA to get a change in the law. The worst that they can be charged with at the moment is criminal damage, but if the owner of said animal commits the same offence I believe there are stronger laws and punishments available.
		
Click to expand...

Does no-one remember Maggie and Maggie's Law?

http://maggieslaw.webs.com/

Every year, year after year, horses die with little repercussion. Maggie died some time ago, in a very horrific manner. Still as horse lovers we make clear our disgust but I really think it is time we stood up for our equines, they are not just targets who can be forgotten by the courts.  Whatever circumstance they die. I wish we would all just for once, come together in a proper fashion for our animals. Then maybe sentences would be stricter.

It doesn't matter if it is on the roads or in the field but given the amount of horse owners in the UK, we could make a difference. Maybe too many just don't care unless it happens to one of theirs because it doesn't seem real, I'm not sure.. These incidences are on the rise. Remember that.


----------

